

Nobel Prize Winner Video Lectures - pkrumins
http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com/2008/08/nobel-prize-winner-video-lectures.html

======
pierrefar
Why not link directly to the Nobel Prize's website list?

[http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/physics/video_lectures.ht...](http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/physics/video_lectures.html)

~~~
pkrumins
ooh! i did not know that such page existed!!!

i wrote a scraper to extract all the video lectures in Perl!

bah.

~~~
pierrefar
Well, now you have a scraper! I'm sure it will come in handy soon enough.

